# Episcopalians continue in their Apostasy



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 18, 2006)

Female Bishop

[Edited on 6-19-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 18, 2006)

Gabe,

Look on the bright side, with their new choice of an Episcopalian bishop: at least she is heterosexual. That's actually a plus now for our Anglican brethren... You're seeing the glass as half-empty, and I see it as half-full my friend.


Anyway, I'm still trying to get over the fact that our _mailman_ is a _femailman_, or whatever you call female postal carriers.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 18, 2006)

The Episcopals (as a US denom., not as individuals) have been trying to find their moral compass for, well, quite a while now, I guess. Making a homo a "presbyter"* wasn't apparently a strong enough signal of complete apostasy. What makes anyone think promoting a woman to be US Archbishop (that is, _presiding bishop_) will make any difference?

What may be "different" is what the rest of the world does now. This move (three years after the "point of no return") will probably convince them that the American church is irrecoverable. And if things don't change, they will soon abandon Canterbury as well (which is likely to accept female bishops soon).



(*their bishops are presbyters, like our presbyters are bishops--their "lower clergy," i.e priests/vicars/rectors, different names for regular pastors, they are not quite presbyters, as I understand it)


----------



## Hungus (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Gabe,
> 
> Look on the bright side, with their new choice of an Episcopalian bishop: at least she is heterosexual. That's actually a plus now for our Anglican brethren...



I have to defend my fellow Anglican bretheren here ( I was ordained in the UK as an Anglican... 17 years ago). the vast majority of the Anglican communion is fine. Now the Episcopals and the Mother Church in England are having issues, but Anglicanism in general is at least as conservative and reformed Baptists in gerneral or Presbyterianism in general.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 18, 2006)

See here for update on PCUSA.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jun 18, 2006)

Sad, how very sad. But if you DO want to look on the bright side, I suppose you could say this is just another sign that we'll be home soon.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 18, 2006)

> *From the PCUSA update:*
> Another bill that could prompt intense debate would encourage gender-neutral worship language for the divine Trinity - for instance "Mother, Child and Womb" - alongside the traditional "Father, Son and Holy Spirit."



Is it just me, or are all liberal churches ran and over-run by nagging feminist queers?


----------



## brymaes (Jun 18, 2006)

> "Mother, Child and Womb"



Doesn't sound gender-neutral to me...


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 18, 2006)

Many Americans are giving up on liberal churches... The census statistics coupled with church rooster reports show certain denominations are dwindling, most all of them liberal. Supposedly, there is a book about this happening entitled _Exodus: Why Americans Are Fleeing Liberal Churches for Conservative Christianity_, which I have not read yet.

Though, those churches are not all dwindling believers to conservative denominations, as some unregenerates simply walk off from church, and organized religion altogether. More Americans statiscally affirm atheism, agnosticism, and no affiliation -- rather than have nominal Christian affiliations as many do.


----------



## CDM (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > *From the PCUSA update:*
> ...





It's not just that. The emasculated, spineless men of these past generations are the culprits. Feminist women and liberals will only do what the men, who are in authority, allow them to do.


----------



## sola_gratia (Jun 28, 2006)

I believe the American Anglican Council or whatever it's called. The council of all the anglican denominations...has given her, and the mainline churches an ultimatum. Things need to shape up, or they need to get out. I think they have 2 years left, and they will no longer be recognized. 


There is a mainline church down the street from my housing development; which is often referred to as the "fruity church" by many people. 

Yikes guys, we're not all bad.

[Edited on 6-28-2006 by sola_gratia]

[Edited on 6-28-2006 by sola_gratia]


----------



## turmeric (Jun 28, 2006)

I understand that the African Anglican Church has offered oversight to any Us Episcopal church that wants to leave the Episcopal "Church". Missionaries to darkest America?


----------



## sola_gratia (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, they are pretty upset that the people who brought them the gospel have gone in the direction they have. The APA, REC, and many of the African churches are talking about a merge. 

But last I heard, the Africans wouldn't even take communion with the Americans from the mainline church.


----------

